# Rigging time: What's reasonable ?



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Repowering and will be calling for a quote tomorrow. What is a reasonable time hour wise to hang an engine and install all controls, tach etc. ? Single 115 OB. Same manufacturer engine wise but just going with all new controls. I'd just like to get an idea on what is reasonable time wise. I think labor is $95 an hour.

Thanks


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It will depend of course but I think around $1,500. That's the rigging, not your instruments. Instruments could run from $100 to $2,000, Your pick.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

>= $1,000.00 minimum IMHO.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Did more checking and from what I found, typically 6 to 8 hours and rate is $95 and hour, Dawg is about ON IT lol.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Badbagger said:


> rate is $95 and hour.


That's a great hourly rate quote. A lot more up North where I was last.
u goona post pics of the repower?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

derig and rerig is usually around 8hrs


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

DOUBLE "D" & LV said:


> derig and rerig is usually around 8hrs


Thanks. No derigging to do just installation of all new rigging and engine.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Diy!


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Rig only from from 5 to 6. Doesn't take long to remove everything.


----------

